# Med gas recertification



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well that was tuff. 40 questions and min score of 80% I'm glad it's only every three years.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Did mine a couple weeks ago too. do you guys do the MTEC over there? A couple of those questions were kind of open for interpretation I thought. Passed anyways.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Rando said:


> Did mine a couple weeks ago too. do you guys do the MTEC over there? A couple of those questions were kind of open for interpretation I thought. Passed anyways.


everything here is based on NFPA 99. The four books you can take in were NFPA 99,NFPA 55,ASSE 6000 and the beacon meads changes booklet. That's a lot of info to churn threw


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I re-newed my med gas certification a while back, and it was with the 2012 code book.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I re-newed my med gas certification a while back, and it was with the 2012 code book.


 that's the way it was here until this year. Now it's a combination of the four books. All codes are out of the 2012 NFPA 99 or the NFPA 55. ASSE 6000 is qualification and brazing procedure. Funny thing about that book I know two of the people that sat on the technical board and one of them is the one that trained me. Medgas is a small world.


----------

